# Cadie and her puppies



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Happy Birthday to the newest members of the CloudClan arty:

Here is Cadie right as she got into serious panting and "active labor" 










Cadie wanting out of her pen as she was getting more and more restless. 









An anxious aunt Cacia and bit less intense Papa Deau waiting in the "waiting room" (Typical guy, looks like he fell asleep. I am told my father did the same thing)









This is the first shot of all three of them together. You can see the boy. He was the last one born and looks dirtiest because he is still "wet" 









A good mom already, Cadie is giving them snuggles. 









Cadie doing her mom, stuff cleaning them up. Notice her hair bands in honor of her litter (two pink and one baby blue). 









A proud mama









Thirsty little buggers at the milk bar. 









Here is a mini video of them suckling. 





Fed and content









And that is one tired mama. But she is an excellent mom so far. :wub:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

oh and here for anyone interested is the pedigree: WebGeneal 4.7.7 (2010.08.08)


----------



## briones1980 (Aug 21, 2008)

OMG SO Cute! Good job Cadie - and her adorable babies. I loved seeing the video, that was cool!

Happy birthday!

Wow, puppy time at spoiledmaltese, huh?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Loved looking at the pedigree esp. on the Maltangel side---kissing cousins or distant relatives! 
Those are three little chunks for sure! What a good mommy she is! Makes your job a lot easier, doesn't it! Yay.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love those chubby little bellies :wub: Cadie, you done good :thumbsup:

So Carina, I'm sure you are very relieved that everything went well and estatic about the new "kids" in your home. Congratulations again, I am so happy for you.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

awwwww! Look at them! So cute and small!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:wub::wub::wub:Congratulations so sweet...


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

funny how 3 new born little puppies can bring tears to my eyes .
Sleep well little ones xxx


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Thanks for sharing the pictures... they will grow up so fast! :wub:


----------



## mommatee (Jul 20, 2010)

Congratulations Cadie! Your beautiful babies were born on my birthday! Any chance naming one after me??? :aktion033:


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! So happy everyone is doing well!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations to the clan! I love the chubby bellies and tiny paws and Cadie looks like a glowing mom. I'm sure you are relieved!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: Oh, I just love the pics!:wub: And the video..so sweet! Those babies are already nice and plump. Cadie looks so proud and beautiful..:wub: Thanks for sharing with us.:wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulation Carina and Cadie. Another lovely litter:chili:. You and Stacy are going to be quite busy.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting  what a great pictorial. Caddie looks like a fantastic Mum and the babies are gorgeous. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Yay Cadie:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

You must be so happy. Thanks for sharing the beautiful pictures. Mommy looks so content.

Cadie and my MiMi are cousins. That Thriller really got around...ROM...LOL.
​


----------



## MalshiChase (Mar 6, 2011)

How sweet... congrats!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Just loved all the pictures and video!!!! Soooooooo sweet :wub::wub::wub:. Congratulations to all of you :chili::aktion033:. Cadie looks so beautiful and happy, even the pic of her in labor! Can't wait to see more pics....


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Cadie is a Mama! :wub::wub::wub:

What lil beauties and what a glow Cadie has. 
Gosh Carina....CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg all these babies !!! these r wonderful , cadie is such a good mommy n those lil pups with their full round bellies just made my morning !


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Cadie is such a sweet and beautiful Mama!!! The babies are going to be gorgeous with that Mama and Daddy!! Such sweet pictures.......Job well done Cadie and Carina!!!:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

jodublin said:


> funny how 3 new born little puppies can bring tears to my eyes .
> Sleep well little ones xxx


I was thinking the same thing! There is no better way to start a day than with such beautiful pictures. Carina, thank you for taking the time to post these. It will be so fun watching them grow. :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

They're adorable, Carina! Congratulations to you and Mom.:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Carina - Congrats again. :chili::chili: Love seeing the pictures. I can't believe how fabulous Cadie looks. I wanted all pictures of myself lost forever for about two months after birth. Your little girl is glowing, before and after. And look at those little angels. (((SIGH))) Just little packages of perfection. :wub::wub::wub: I do hope I get to meet them. You all did so well and now you can enjoy having a new little family.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

BTW Carina. In looking at the pedigree I noticed that the Maltese I pet sat for whom I adore is related via Marcris Indecent Proposal.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I am cracking up at those little fat bellies!! Too darn cute. And what a good mommie Cadie is! You will be smelling puppy breath soon, enjoy every minute of them!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:chili::aktion033:Congratulations Carina and Cadie!! Well done!!

Isn't it amazing how a Momma with her first babies knows how to be such a sweet caring Mom! Cadie looks proud as punch!:wub:


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

*Adorable maltese puppies*

Congratulations Cadie your babies are just ADORABLE!!! you are such a good moma! :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:

Lots of kisses from your friends!:cheer:


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

Congratulations! 

Another adorable mommy. :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:
Love, love, love Cadie and her sweet puppies!

Great pictures, Carina! And the video, how sweet!!!

Wishing you happy, puppy loving days ahead!!!

And hugs to your Mom!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations Carina, Cadie and your beautiful new family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations - what little beauties!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah more babies!!!! They are soooo adorable. Cadie sure did a wonderful job.
Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh what great pics you got!! Cadie is glowing!

And boy, cadie looks so CLEAN!! Good job! 

Congrats again- I can't wait to see our babies grow up 'together'!


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

Congratulations Cadie! Your babies are beautiful.


----------



## cleex1004 (Aug 2, 2008)

ahhhh! the puppies are here! CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Awwww.....I'm happy to see everyone is doing so well. Little beauties! I love the hair band representation.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Carina -- I'm just soooooooooooooooooooooo excited for you. And I'm so glad that everything went well and that Cadie and babies are doing fine. It's a beautiful litter.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Cadie is a beautiful mom to 3 precious little babies! :wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Many congrats to your beautiful, sweet Cadie!

She did a great job! :aktion033:

Really like the video of her and the babies! Very adorable to see! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Had to come and peak at these pics again. Carina....I'm so happy for all of you!!!!!! Such bundles of joy. Congrats again!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Carina, they are so precious...congratulations again...I love seeing them!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So have you managed to get any work done, Carina? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## k9Cracker (Feb 22, 2006)

Oh. My. God. Puppies! <3 Congrats on the new babies! Can't wait to see more pictures as they grow up!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

OH, those are adorable pictures and Cadie looks really good !! They look so sweet!!
super envious.


----------

